# Eemax "marine/rv" Tankless Water Heater - EX2412M and insuarnce?



## SanDiegoChip (Jun 12, 2007)

We were thinking of putting a thankless propane hot water heater on our boat. I have heard that they are real popular in Europe but that insurance will not cover the boat with one in the US. Does anyone know about insurance issue?

Eemax "marine/rv" Tankless Water Heater - EX2412M 
Thank you,
Chip


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, tankless propane water heaters on boats tend to be a common cause of fires and explosions.  Insurance companies here generally won't touch them. They're also a CO poisoning risk too.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

*tankless heater*

I assume you mean propane fired instant water heaters. Up here in Canada they are illegal in boats even though thousands were installed in C&C's, Whitby's and Hinterhoellers. They are also very common on Gemini catamarans. (side note: the propane refrigerators in Gemini's are also illegal in Canada).

Our "Transport Canada Small Vessel Construction Standards" state that any appliances installed in a boat must be installed according to the manufacturers instructions. Of the five brands I am familiar with they all state in their manuals that these are not approved for boats.

I have been told (don't know for sure) that the issue is the valves are designed to operate in a vertical position and can fail at an angle of heel thereby releasing propane into the cabin.

Port Credit Marine Surveys


----------



## SanDiegoChip (Jun 12, 2007)

*The ones I looked at are for marine use.*

They seem save if say in a propane locker in a lazerate. However if we cannot get insurance then it is a no go. 
We originally wanted to buy a Gemini MC but found they were out of our reach finically. You can insure the Gemini with the propane refrigerator.
We are in the process of selling our current 30' keel boat and buying a 36' keel boat. Got to keep the economy moving you know.
Thanks,
Chip


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

the specs I find for an Eemax EX2412M show it to be not propane fired like the ones previously mentioned but 120VAC which is only good when you are at the dock or if you have enough batteries to support an inverter.

PS. The propane refrigerators on the Gemini do not meet ABYC standards or United States Code of Federal Regulations Title 46


----------



## ReeseBauer (Jul 27, 2010)

*marine Tank less propane Water Heaters*

The PrecisionTemp Shower-Mate Marine Water Heater is marine rated propane water heater and according to my insurance company is not an issue. I am installing one on my 33' hunter replacing the useless 5 gal electric water heater. My insurance company is Allstate. According to the information i have their are only a couple that are marine rated and this is the only general propane one i can find the other is electric and only works when at dock or with a generator and is not really worth the effort. Others are made for RV's and look good but are not marine rated and that is probably the issue with most insurance companies. They need to be vented to the cabin top directly over the installation which may be the problem with CO2 and Fires that have been experienced by some boaters. Insulation with the ability to vent directly over the insulation is probably an issue for most people. In my case it will probably be installed on the v-berth bulkhead so i can directly vent it or in a rear storage area where it can be vented directly to the overhead on the stern.


----------



## Gene T (May 23, 2006)

Interesting but at that price I am inclined to put in a diesel hydronic heater. I will also give you cabin heat. But you would still need an electric HW heater to heat with the diesel heater for domestic hot water.

Gene


----------



## ReeseBauer (Jul 27, 2010)

*hot water*

thats the problem, cost vs real hot water. the electric water heater i have is a five gal capacity and with the issue related to calcium build up on the heater elements and limited volume, and weight it is really not a good solution unless you like warm water. it does have circulation heating off the engine but that is only of limited value especially away from the dock and with diesel at 3 - 4 dollars a gallon and going up long term the off set of the diesel cost against the initial cost of the heater needs to be taken into account.


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't know where you are, but around here, diesel is about $2.75/gal. Seeing as most small sailboat enginess consume on the order of 1gal/hr, and it should take less than half an hour to heat your water tank, you're getting a shower for about $1.40. Many marinas charge that much to use the showers.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

We removed our 6 gal water heater and installed an Excel America LPG vent-free water heater. I installed it in the anchor locker with a couple sheets of aluminum behind it as a heat shield. 

We put another propane system in and used the forward deck box for the tank storage with the switch in the head. 

The water heater operates based on water flow. Once the water pressure changes and water flows, then the heater attempts to ignite the gas, but if the gas isn't on, then the ignition continually clicks. I didn't want to burn up the ignition if somebody tries to use the hot water side of a faucet without turning on the propane system so I installed a water solenoid that I bought off EBay that opens when the gas solenoid opens.


----------



## ReeseBauer (Jul 27, 2010)

*hot water*

love to see 2.75. the cheapest i have been able to find is 3.03 and going up and have paid as much as 4.70 at Catalina. orange and LA County, thanks for the other brand i will check it out. the switch seems a great idea.


----------



## Dolce-Vita (Apr 4, 2016)

I installed the new Low Pressure tankless water heater from Excel and it works like a champ. 

I researched and found out it is outfitted with a magnetic water flow sensor , this allows the unit to work at low water pressure, ...other tankless gas water heaters rely on the outdated rubber diaphragm scheme , that pushes a pin that actuates a microswitch, etc.

Pressures of the order of 20 psi are needed to move the rubber diaphragm on other older and cheaper units and if other fixtures are opened in your sailboat the pressure drop makes them turn off.

The magnetic flow sensor has no moving parts and starts up with only 2 psi !! I am really happy now.

You can get it at etailers like eBay and Amazon , I got mine at excelonlinestore d0T C0M cause they had free shipping


----------

